# Cats love water!!



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

see.....

YouTube - Cats can love water!!!!!!

Cant even brush my teeth without being interrupted! She also likes sitting in the shower after ive been in there so she can catch the drops... :001_rolleyes:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

lol she's absolutely gorgeous. Is she a Tiffanie?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

tylow said:


> lol she's absolutely gorgeous. Is she a Tiffanie?


Thankyou, yes she is


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

What a beatiful cat! I love the bits where she is trying to catch the water. So sweet.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Stunning little girl,what a lovely colour,Tiffany's are such lovely looking cats!

Does she have a drink fountain? She looks like she is really enjoying that tap water. We have one here who jumps in the bath after I get out so he can roll in the bubbles! 

Izzie


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Stunning little girl,what a lovely colour,Tiffany's are such lovely looking cats!
> 
> ...


Was just gonna say about the water fountain. Marley is another water freak obssessed with the bath, shower, sink and even toilet 

I bought the drinkwell platinum deluxe from vetuk. It has a free fall water flow just like a tap and both Marley and Layla love it. They play in the water but also drink more as a result. Winner :thumbup:

It doesn't cure the bubbles problem though as Marley being a bubble lover also will still jump on the side when there are soap suds in the sink 

Beautiful cat BTW, crofty :001_wub:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thanks guys

No i did have one but i found it impossible after a while to get the limescale off it! I might get another one as they have filtered water now.

Its a shame we dont have a bath where we live now, shes a funny little monkey, more like a dog really! I take her in the garden with me and she always comes when shes called, bombing down the garden.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_Beautiful cat _


----------



## Kamilicats (Mar 21, 2010)

Just like my boy, he loves water, cannot get enough of it!!


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Hehehe I have one who's just the same, I need to get her a fountain because she will only drink from the tap


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

My Tommy loves playing with the kitchen tap and my Magik spends a lot of time in the bath lol


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

crofty said:


> see.....
> 
> YouTube - Cats can love water!!!!!!
> 
> Cant even brush my teeth without being interrupted! She also likes sitting in the shower after ive been in there so she can catch the drops... :001_rolleyes:


We have that problem :lol: your cat is stunning crofty :001_wub:


----------

